# à perte de vue



## ladymarione

Hola!

¿Cómo diríais à perte de vue?
_Les plantations s´étendent à perte de vue..._

_Gracias_
_Marion_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Ladymarione, bonjour et bienvenue sur ce forum,

A primera vista diría: _hasta el horizonte_...

Pero espera más propuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## plemy

Las plantaciones se pierden en el horizonte
                       se extienden hasta perder la vista.


----------



## Luis Saiz

Hola amigos: 

No me acaban de gustar las propuestas.  La que menos «hasta perder la vista»  Y pido perdón a plemy.

Preferiría traducir literalmente  «....hasta perderse de vista»

Un saludo
Luis


----------



## plemy

"sí pues, de tanto mirar el horizonte, uno puede quedar ciego... "
Seriamente: Luis tiene toda la razón, no me dí cuenta del doble sentido de mi propuesta! Me disculpo por la ironía desplazada.


----------



## yserien

Luis Saiz said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> No me acaban de gustar las propuestas.  La que menos «hasta perder la vista»  Y pido perdón a plemy.
> 
> Preferiría traducir literalmente  «....hasta perderse de vista»
> 
> Un saludo
> Luis


yo tambien "hasta perderse de vista" muy literal y muy correcto. Por esta vez coinciden ambas normas de los traductores : tan literal como posible,tan correcto como se pueda.


----------



## claude beaubois

Si se pretende dar idea de inmensidad, que tal "se pierden, más allá del horizonte"?


----------



## yserien

claude beaubois said:


> Si se pretende dar idea de inmensidad, que tal "se pierden, más allá del horizonte"?


Si, muy poético muy bonito, pero la frase más usual es "hasta perderse de vista" ¿Que le vamos a hacer ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La mento disentir ligeramente con *Luis* y con *yserien*.

A mi entender, "hasta perderse de vista" se aplica a algo que está en movimiento: "el barco siguió su rumbo hasta perderse de vista por el horizonte". 

En el caso de algo que no se desplaza, como tus plantaciones, *ladymarione,* (aunque todo llegará, con aquello de la deslocalización...), es mejor decir *"hasta pérdida de vista"* o *"a pérdida de vista".*

saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bueonos días, bonjour,

¿Hasta donde alcanza la vista?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Martine*:

Estoy de acuerdo contigo rolleyes : si estamos situados a nivel del mar, la vista alcanza hasta el horizonte, es decir, hasta unos 25 km de distancia.

Si, por lo contrario, el horizonte estuviese tapado por árboles (hay árboles que no dejan ver el ...horizonte), por casas (la burbuja inmobiliaria se hincha cada vez más...) o por plantaciones (las plantas de maiz pueden ser muy altas...), la vista alcanza hasta el primer obstáculo p).

Pero, a los que son tan miopes como yo, lo más lejano está siempre hasta pérdida de vista o, sencillamente, a pérdida de vista... 

saludos


----------



## claude beaubois

yserien said:


> Si, muy poético muy bonito, pero la frase más usual es "hasta perderse de vista" ¿Que le vamos a hacer ?


 
Tenéis razón Yserien. Lo usual es "hasta perderse de vista" y es la traducción correcta.Procuraré seguir su ejemplo de precisión al proponer traducciones, para no confundir a nadie....


----------



## tchlab

no se puede decir : hasta donde alcanza la vista?


----------



## claude beaubois

Pues si. Esta es la traducción exacta. "Hasta donde alcanza la vista..."


----------



## MVM1912

*Nueva Pregunta*​ 
Hola:

En esta frase:
"Nous tombons dans des discours *à perte de vue*" la expresión española "hasta donde alcanza la vista" o "hasta perderse de vista" parece que no encaja muy bien. Se trata, por el contexto, de ir saltando de un tema a otro, pues la equipara a la expresión "coq à l'âne" (de la que ya se habló en otro hilo) y necesitaría algo distinto a "saltar de un tema a otro".

¿Se os ocurre algo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## claude beaubois

"Nous tombons dans des discours à perte de vue" se podría traducir por "discursos sin fín" "peroratas interminables", de pronto hay expresiones más elegantes en este sentido, que reflejen el tono poético de "à perte de vue".


----------



## MVM1912

Gracias por tu ayuda claude beaubois. 
Yo había pensado también algo así, pero creo que se trata más de discursos en los que apenas se toca un tema y se salta a otro sin que tenga necesariamente relación con el anterior. 
Veamos si hay más ideas.


----------



## jprr

Hola:
Dos cosas :
1- discours .... sí, puede tratarse de charlas / conversaciones o incluso de chácharas
2-à perte de vue => sín fín / que nunca acaban


----------



## claude beaubois

Ya entiendo, MVM 1912: Disquisiciones? disgresiones? Enfrascarse en discusiones estériles?


----------



## MVM1912

Parece que la idea de "interminable" va a ser difícil de evitar y eso es lo que no estoy segura de que "à perte de vue" signifique aquí. 



claude beaubois said:


> Ya entiendo, MVM 1912: Disquisiciones? di*s*gresiones? Enfrascarse en discusiones estériles?



Digresiones me parece muy adecuado, pero ¡cuidado claude beaubois, te sobra una "s"!

Qué paséis buen día


----------



## Gepo

Otras alternativas útiles (según los contextos y gustos): 

*ad infinítum* (o sin tilde, si se lo quiere dejar en latín)

*hasta el cansancio*

*hasta que las velas no ardan* (metonimia de _à perte de vue_)​
Si se trata de estudiar o analizar algo _à perte de vue_, quizás lo mejor (literal y correcto) sea 

*hasta quemarse las pestañas*​Au revoir


----------



## MmeMauve

Luis Saiz said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> No me acaban de gustar las propuestas.  La que menos «hasta perder la vista»  Y pido perdón a plemy.
> 
> Preferiría traducir literalmente  «....hasta perderse de vista»
> 
> Un saludo
> Luis



Hola:
Buscaba más ideas para expresar lo mismo y he encontrado este hilo.
Siento discrepar, pero, en mi *humilde *opinión, en el sentido estricto, con esta expresión ("hasta perderse de vista") no se capta el sentido de "amplitud" o "extensión" del francés.
El Drae dice:
*perder *alguien* de **~*a alguien o algo. * 1.* loc. verb. *Dejar de verlo* por haberse alejado o no alcanzar a distinguirlo.
Las letras en negrita las puse yo.
*** Reflexión fuera de lugar. Norma 7. (Gévy moderadora)

Me voy más por el lado de Cintia&Martine... pero sigo buscando.
Cabe decir que si se habla de "à perte de vue", no hay (muchos) obstáculos de por medio, de ahí que pienso que se necesita dar el sentido de "extensión".
Un abrazo


----------



## Gévy

Hola:



=> Hasta donde alcanza la vista.

Gévy


----------

